# Karpfen -  Laichen



## Lyliana (4. Apr. 2015)

Mal eine etwas seltsame Frage zum Karpferln. 

Ich hab im Internet gesehen wie die Karpfen im flachen Ufer oder auf den Gräsern rum hüpfen zur Laichzeit. 
Allerdings schreiben // sagen die Menschen da nicht, ob das nur das Weibchen macht, oder nur das Männchen oder Beide ... Oder der Zerstörer *haha*   

So die machen das ja von Mai bis Juli. Und das konnte ich letztes Jahr bei zwei Fischen im Teich beobachten. Erst machte es der Koi, dann mein großer Spiegelkarpfen. Einmal war mein Dicker so wild dabei, dass er sogar aus dem Teich hüpfte und aber wieder rein. *10 Points dafür*

Aber ich weiß halt nicht ob die jetzt weiblich sind oder männlich. Nur weil ich den Koi "Ralf" nenne und den dicken Karpfen "Hugo" sinds ja noch lange keine Männels. 

Die anderen machen das nicht, da hab ich das nicht gesehen. Am wildesten geht aber der Karpfen Hugo ab, verscheucht auch immer mein Hund damit.   ... Jetzt glaub die nämlich da wohnen gefährliche Seemonster im Teich. 

Achso, sonst sind die nimmer rum gehüpft, also haben somit  keine juckenden Viecher oder so an sich hängen. Alles schon erforscht und beobachtet. 

LG


P.s. ich hab auch schon überlegt Strapse rein zu werfen, aber das is ja dann auch nicht immer so aussage kräftig.


----------



## Tottoabs (4. Apr. 2015)

Weibchen sind Dicker....bzw. Männer sind Schlanker.....das sieht man bei alten Tieren.


----------



## Lyliana (4. Apr. 2015)

Mmmhh.. vielleicht ist das Hugo doch ein Hugolinchen. Wobei das ja bei den Spiegelkarpfen schwer ist zu sagen (ohne Vergleich) dicker oder schlanker. Die beiden anderen sind halt wesentlich kleiner. .... Aber ein Pärchen muss glaub schon im Teich sein. 
1.) Spiegelkarpfen ca. 50cm 
2.) Spiegelkarpfen ca. 25-30cm
3.) Spiegelkarpfen ca. 15cm
Ich vermute das Hugo Nr. 3 vermutlich ein Junges von 1+2 ist? .. Keine Ahnung... Vielleicht war es auch eine unbefleckte Empfängnis. 

Paaren sich Spiegelkarpfen und __ Schuppenkarpfen? Oder machen Karpfen generell keinen Unterschied in ihrer Karpfenherkunft. Und der Koi? Macht der was mit einem der Karpfen weil der is ja irgendwo ja auch sowas wie Karpfen. 

(Ich lese übrigens auch grad fleißig im Koi-Forum Bereich. ... Junge habt ihr teils schöne Kois. )


----------



## Tottoabs (4. Apr. 2015)

Ja, Paaren sich mit alle Karpfen was geht....Hybride mit Goldfischen sind auch schon gefunden.


----------



## Lyliana (4. Apr. 2015)

Vielleicht geh ich lieber nicht mehr in den Teich  ... ne Spass... 

ich dank dir für deine Antworten. Mal gespannt ob sie dies Jahr wieder springen und vielleicht finde ich ja noch raus wer Weibchen ist und wer nicht.


----------



## toschbaer (4. Apr. 2015)

Hallo,
Bei der Grundform Karpfen; ob Spiegel- Leder- Schuppen- usw- Koi= Karpfen, die können gut miteinander.
Bei der Geschlechtsbestimmung ist es so eine Sache; denn bei Koi kommen immer mehr Zwitter auf den Markt- da hast Du wohl Recht -,da kannst Du soviel Hosen und Strapse reinwerfen bis der Arzt kommt.
Bei den Koi sollte man sich die Kloake anschauen -- = Männchen Y = Weibchen.
Die sichere Methode ist das Abtasten der Brustflosse - ist sie schön glatt = Weibchen und ist sie rau und knubbelig = Männchen.

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## muh.gp (4. Apr. 2015)

Die Gejagte ist immer das Weibchen. Wenn du bei den Männchen mit dem Finger über die Kiemendeckel fährst sind die rau.

Wenn du aber an deine Fische nicht rankommst, dann gibt nur die Jäger-Gejagte-Theorie den endgültigen Aufschluss... Die Strapse sind eine coole Idee, aber ich habe da meine Zweifel... Ach ja, Kondome dürften auch nichts bringen...


----------



## jolantha (5. Apr. 2015)

Lyliana schrieb:


> Macht der was mit einem der Karpfen weil der is ja irgendwo ja auch sowas wie Karpfen.



Mandy, der ist nicht irgenwo ja auch sowas wie ......    der ist definitiv ein Karpfen, der Koi 
Das ist genauso, wie ein bißchen schwanger, das geht auch nicht !!


----------



## Lyliana (5. Apr. 2015)

Danke für eure Antworten!

Fangen, .... nur weil ich wissen wollte wer jetzt was ist, stress ich meine Schwimmer jetzt nicht. 

Jagen, .... Dann vermute ich dass der Koi ein ganz schöner Draufgänger ist und Hugo en Hugolinchen. Denn der  hat's mal so übertrieben mit dem Jagen und Verfolgen, dass Hugolinchen ihm einen Schlag verpasste und Ralf samt Riesenwelle durch den halben Teich flog.

Zwitter, ... woher kommt das? Vom Züchten oder so gewollt oder weil die Kois nicht wegen ihrem Geschlecht aussortiert werden wollen?

Jolantha, ..... Ich hab lieber “so was wie ...“ geschrieben, hatte mal vor Jahren Stress mit einem Koibesitzer, weil ich die fische zu den Karpfen ordnete.


----------



## jolantha (6. Apr. 2015)

Lyliana schrieb:


> hatte mal vor Jahren Stress mit einem Koibesitzer, weil ich die fische zu den Karpfen ordnete.



Dann frage ich mich, wo der Typ denn einen Katzenhai eingeordnet hätte ? 
Vielleicht so :


----------



## Lyliana (6. Apr. 2015)

Haha ja genau !!


----------



## Albert S (6. Apr. 2015)

Hallo
Zwiter kommen vermutlich bei allen Säugetieren vor (aber nicht nur bei Saugetieren),
auch bei Menschen,
in deutschland weden Jährlich 5000 Zwiter geboren,
fast alle Zwiter veheimichen es,
viele weden schon als Kinder zu einem Geschlecht umoperiert,
ich habe einen Freund bzw. eine Freundin der bzw. die Zwiter ist.


----------



## troll20 (6. Apr. 2015)

äm Albert, ich glaub den Menschen kann man auch zu den Säugetieren zählen, auch wenn er manchmal eher den IQ eines Steins hat.
Nicht auf dich @Albert S  bezogen.
Achso, ich glaub das Geschlecht entscheidet sich erst ab der 10ten Schwangerschaftswoche, bei Menschen (oder so ähnlich, halt ungefähr  ) vorher sind / waren alle Zwitter.

LG René


----------

